# Meeko name meaning...



## Mici (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi!

Ok, I know this might be a little weird but was wondering if anyone knows what does a boy name Meeko mean? I quite like this name and we have a cat with similar name Miki (meaning energetic). Anyhow all I can find on google is girl name or no meaning...

THX


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

My sister's cat is Meiko which is Japanese for bud. I would guess it is an westernised spelling of that.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Buffie may be able to answer this one for you as her cat is called Meeko  I believe he was named after a Disney character


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Mici said:


> Hi!
> 
> Ok, I know this might be a little weird but was wondering if anyone knows what does a boy name Meeko mean? I quite like this name and we have a cat with similar name Miki (meaning energetic). Anyhow all I can find on google is girl name or no meaning...
> 
> THX


My Ragdoll is called Meeko.He reminded me of a raccoon so i found the name in Disneys film "Pocahontas".

...... " Meeko", Pocahontas's pet raccoon who is friendly to John Smith and loves eating:.....


----------

